# Amercoat 400 2 part epoxy



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

I have been asked to do this on plywood but my sprayer is not heavy duty enough to spray it...any experience with brush and roll?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

why are you doing it?


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

It is in a shop where he plans on using a pressure washer for washin his vehicles


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

from the product data page


> High-performance general maintenance coating for new or old steel


I would call in a rep to better spec the job. or I would just turn it down. 

here is the pda


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

I did call my rep and he said brush and roll app is fine however I am a little apprehensive about that...was wondering if anybody has tried it before


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> from the product data page
> 
> 
> I would call in a rep to better spec the job. or I would just turn it down.
> ...


industrial steel epoxy primarily used in offshore rigs. just have it laying around? theres better things to use. but wth, go for it use a roller and knock it out. not rocket science. paint it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> industrial steel epoxy primarily used in offshore rigs. just have it laying around? theres better things to use. but wth, go for it use a roller and knock it out. not rocket science. paint it.


at least with a disclosure.

*edit* here in the happy land for lawyers


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

200 bucks a gallon gulp


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've applied plenty of the Amerlock 400, which is a general purpose surface tolerant epoxy. I don't remember ever using the Amercoat 400. Like most industrial epoxies, don't expect a smooth finish unless you spray it.

It'll provide a very hard surface that will withstand water, and solvent contact. However, like most plywood subjected to water, swelling can occur and crack the coating if you don't cover all surfaces including edges.

Wear your PPE.


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

Sorry just looked at spec page yes amerlock...my mistake. Ok thanks for that. I have a Graco 495...may have to rent something bigger ...


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

embellishedpainting said:


> I have been asked to do this on plywood but my sprayer is not heavy duty enough to spray it...any experience with brush and roll?


Better check the pot life on that paint before you go spraying a 2 part epoxy through a airless. Good way to ruin your rig. If it has a longer pot life like a hour then you could use it... Just make sure you flush everything out with a good solvent like M.E.K most industrial epoxies are sprayed through plural component set ups. 
If I were you I would brush and roll...


----------



## embellishedpainting (May 7, 2013)

Ya I think that is what I will do...thanks


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I just finished a pretty big spray job with macropoxy and armorseal. I was able to use my 395, not technically big enough but I made it work. The top coat was just too thick for my little pump to break up, so I back rolled it. Still way easier than just rolling it though, that type of stuff is crazy hard to roll (to me). 

One thing I found out is not to leave the solvents for the epoxy in the pump. They are so strong, its real hard on the pump. I always flushed out with mineral spirits after cleaning for overnight storage.


----------

